# 2A &2C 1st Plan+/Corporate Plan & One+Plan(Kids) Renewal-Today!!



## Edie75 (12 Aug 2013)

Hi SnowyB
My healthcare (VHI) is as above, I am on the corp Plan & hubbie is on the 1st Plan + Level 1 with day to day cover, Kids (2&4)are on One+ plan with no day to day cover. Renewal is €2,760. We are not really concerned with GP costs, physio costs or that kind of thing but would obviously like to be covered for cardiac & cancer or anything big goes wrong.

We are all in good health though hubbie goes to Beaumont (day) for low white cell count (nothing serious at least for now!). We are both in our late 30's- we dont mind moving policies although now we are in the cooling off period for the VHI policy as I am so flabbergasted by the HIA website. 

Meant to renew on Aug 1st. 

Many thks.


----------



## snowyb (13 Aug 2013)

Hello Edie75, 

Just to let you know, I appreciate the urgency of your renewal,  I will be posting 
suggestions shortly.

Snowyb


----------



## snowyb (13 Aug 2013)

Hi Edie75,

There are a few different options available to you to consider with all 4 providers.

OPTION 1;
As you have 1 child under 3years at renewal date,  Glohealth have a good offer on 2 plans -  children under 3 go free with 1 adult.
Details as follows;

Adult Options; 
1.  Best Plan;  price per adult;  1100pa;  good hospital cover(no private hospital excess) + some outpatient cover(see consultants cover re surgery)
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?77&335/

2.  Better Plan; price per adult;   915pa;  good hospital cover( 100 private hospital excess)  + limited outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?93&298/

As your husband's present plan has NO hospital excess,  I would recommend Best Plan for him.  Your 2 year old child will be covered free
of charge on this plan.
I would recommend Better Plan for yourself, similar but better overall hospital cover for you.  Note, extra 5% discount on this plan if you 
switch online www.glohealth.ie.

Child Options;  for 4 year old..
1.  Good Plan;  price per child;  195pa;   public hospital cover only,  limited outpatient cover.
2.  Better Plan;  price per child;  230pa;  public,private & hi-tech hospital cover,  limited outpatient cover.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?200&297&298/


NOTE;  None of the above plans have good outpatient cover included,  Glohealth have a seperate outpatient plan which covers gp,consultant,
dental visits etc. if required.   Details as follows;  Children under 3 years also free on this extra plan.

Daily Care Better Plan;  price per adult; 198pa;    consultant 60x3, gp, dental,  physio etc  25 x 5 visits to each covered for each person.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?outpatient&304/

Overall Family Price;
1 adult x 1100 = 1100   -  Best Plan husband  +  2 yr old free
1 adult x  915  =   915   -  Better Plan wife 
1 child x  230  =   230   -   Better plan 4 yr old 

Total Price    2245pa    -  Note this can be reduced  to  2210  if Good Plan is chosen for 4 yr old, public hospital cover only.

Also,  if one or more adults choose the optional  extra outpatient cover Daily Care Better plan, add on 198 per adult to the above total.
This extra plan is good value, even for 1 adult, as the child is covered for gp etc , at no extra cost.  2 for the price of 1.



OPTION 2;   VHI + GLOHEALTH COMBINED - families using 2 providers to save money is a new trend over the past year.

VHI;  Husband;  PMI 30 12 Plan;   1104pa; good hospital cover( no hospital excess)  limited outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?77&314/

GLOHEALTH;  Wife;  Better Plan;   915pa;  good hospital cover(100 excess) limited outpatient cover( 2 yr old child included free).
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?93&298/

GLOHEALTH;  Child; Good Plan or Better Plan;  195pa or 230pa ;  see details above in option 1 Child options;
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?200&297&298/

Total Price;  
1 adult x 1104 =  1104 - husband VHI PMI 30 12 PLAN;
1 adult x  915  =   915  - Better plan glohealth - wife + 2yr old free
1 child x  230  =   230  - Better plan glohealth - 4 yr old child

Total overall price;  2249pa;    - Note this can be reduced to 2214pa if Good Plan(195)  is picked for 4 yr old child.




OPTION 3;  LAYA + GLOHEALTH COMBINED
note; prices in brackets includes a 3% charge if you pay by instalments.

LAYA;  Husband options - no excess
1. Healthwise Plus No Excess;   price per adult 1003(1033)pa;  good hospital cover, no excess,  limited outpatient cover.
2. Company Care Plus;  price per adult; 1201(1237)pa;  good hospital cover + extras + excellent outpatient cover ( 75% refund for gp + consultant

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?77&277&198/

LAYA;  4 YR OLD CHILD
Family Care Plan;   price per child;  212(218)pa;  good hospital cover(all levels)  + good outpatient cover 50% refund gp, consultant,dental etc.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?200&50/

GLOHEALTH; WIFE + 2YR OLD FREE (as already shown above Better Plan)
Better Plan;  price 915pa;  good hospital cover(100 excess) limited outpatient cover ( 2 yr old child included free)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?93&298/

If you all wish to go with Laya, an alternative for you with Laya, is 'Connectcare Plan' price 990(1017)including good outpatient cover 50% refund.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/93&351/

In that scenario, the 2 kids would go onto Family Care plan;  price 212(218)per child -  full hospital cover, good outpatient 50% refund.

OVERALL PRICE
1 adult x 1033 = 1033 - laya plan Healthwise Plus No Excess.
1 child x 218   =   218 - laya Family Care plan.
1 adult x 915   =   915 - Glohealth Better plan.
+ 2yr old free   =   free 
Total price;  2166pa

If your husband chooses Company Care Plus plan;  the total family price will be 2360pa.
Likewise, if you choose LAYA for the whole family; the total family price will be 2486pa including good outpatient for everyone.




OPTION 4;  AVIVA + GLOHEALTH COMBINED

Glohealth;  husband;  Best Plan;  1100pa - good hospital,no excess, some but limited outpatient cover.
+ 2yr old child included on this plan free.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?77&335/

AVIVA; Wife options;
1.  Level 2 Health Excess;  price per adult 904pa;  good hospital cover, limited outpatient cover.
2.  Health Plan 05;  price per adult;  945pa;  good hospital cover, good outpatient cover (50 euro excess). first 2 gp visits NOT refunded.
3.  Health Plan 06;  price per adult;  980pa;  good hospital cover, good outpatient cover ( 1 euro excess). all visits refunded.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?93&307&309/

Child options;  for 4 yr old
Aviva Level 2 Family Health;  price per child 215pa - good hospital cover,  limited outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?200&248/
note;  correct price is 215 per child, error on hia price.

OR

Glohealth Good Plan;  195 per child;  just public hospital cover only.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?200&297/

NOTE;  the Aviva half price offer for kids at the moment is for children age 5+, so they would not qualify for this offer.

OVERALL PRICE 
1 adult x 1100 = 1100 -  glohealth Best plan- husband( includes 2yr old free).
1 adult x  904  =  904 -  aviva level 2 health excess - wife.
1 child x 215   =  215 -  aviva level 2 family health.
Total Price;    2215pa

If you choose Health plan 05 or 06 or Glohealth Good plan for the 4 yr old,  this will adjust the price accordingly.


As the above 4 options show, there are some savings to be made,  some also include extra cover.
Your husband's present plan has No hospital excess, that's why I quoted plans with NO EXCESS for him.
Note; a hospital excess 100 or 125 only applies on admission to any private or hi-tech hospital, it does NOT apply to public hospital
admissions.  As he actually deals with a public hospital (Beaumont hospital),  he could choose plans with an excess if he wants.
He could choose the options recommended for you,  if he wants.  This would reduce the overall price accordingly.

Hope I haven't gone overload with info.  Plenty of alternatives at cheaper prices.
If you have any questions or need anything explained in more detail, no problem.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## macdo (13 Aug 2013)

The child price for Level 2 Family Health is wrong, should be €215


----------



## snowyb (13 Aug 2013)

The figure of 228 I'm working on, is quoted on HIA website.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?248/


I don't know what your figure of 215 is based on.
Sometimes people can get a 5% discount when dealing direct with the company or else 215 maybe an out of date figure.

Maybe you could clarify how 228 is incorrect.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## macdo (13 Aug 2013)

Yeah I see that. Problem is there is loads of errors on Hia site so you can't trust the content. It is only a guide. I don't know how to post a link but it is on the Aviva website under health plans and level 2 family health.


----------



## snowyb (13 Aug 2013)

Just checked Aviva site and 215 is correct.

http://www.avivahealth.ie/health-plans/level-2-family-health/

Thanks for that.  I don't know where that leaves us, if the HIA are not on top of their game re correct prices.  Half of the plans are not shown on the providers websites, corporate plans etc.  So, does that mean confirming prices of 50+ plans every year with 
the provider, just to be sure?  
People rely on it for reference, there's nothing else to inform customers of ALL the info on the market.
The providers should be compelled to publish details of ALL plans on their own websites,
its kind of ridiculous at this stage, that they don't.
Rant over!

Snowyb


----------



## Edie75 (14 Aug 2013)

Snowy b, 
I d just like to say a big thank you! You shed light on this whole thing for me & I also made great savings and am satisfactorily covered I feel... So a big big thank you for breaking it down ! I have been researching this for 2 weeks n was gettin more confused!!! I only found this 2 days before end of cooling off period n was delighted so many many thks edie


----------

